# Hotness



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)

that looks cool !


----------



## beethy (Jun 8, 2007)

nice animation!

what program do you use to do these?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

well, the game is being made in gamemaker, and my coder implemented a cool little thing where if you press V, it records a gif


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 8, 2007)

The game looks so cool .Takam, the animation comes off looking really smooth.

How far are you into the project man?


----------



## beethy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, that's actually from a game you're making?

It looks fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you should get a topic going somewhere with your progress =D

*edit*

hah, playing the demo right now.. man this game's sweet. 
i used to love Little Big Adventure :] this is awesome


any plans on porting it to the DS when it's done?


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> The game looks so cool .Takam, the animation comes off looking really smooth.
> 
> How far are you into the project man?


hard to gauge how far we are into the game over all, haven't exactly planned every single level down in detail. but I'd say we're about 80% done for the next demo.
and speaking of demos, the last demo, beethy, is sooo obsolete now, it still holds up fine I think, but its nothing compared to the current build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




porting to DS.. I have vague dreams of that.. but it's not a simple port situation, given the language, it would have to be completely re-made.
at least I would have all the graphics, level design etc made to model the .NDS after


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to be involved in the Game Maker Community as well.. (Same username). If you didn't already know, 64Digits is a great Game Maker site...

- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

http://64digits.com/users/index.php?userid=TakaM


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2007)

Flashing... light... giving... me... seizures... 
(Everything else looking great... really awesome... but the flashing ... eyes hurt... And I imagine it would affect gameplay. Imagine facing multiple opponents, and the entire screen keeps flashing.)


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

oh gee... looks awesome! Is there a new demo coming soon with the new stuffs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jun 8, 2007)

some very nice pixel art .TakaM any tips or resources for a beginner?? I'm making a 2D fighter at the moment have a few concept drawings i need to sprite. My first few attempts have been so so. Shading is a major area of difficulty.


----------



## lagman (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't wait


----------



## Orc (Jun 8, 2007)

This is awesome.
Nice work .TakaM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sweet and smooth. I've been waiting for this too since .TakaM first showed it.


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

fucking tight shit. sprite art and pixelation is teh love


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't expecting the flash frame to be an issue, even though you will never get the chance in the actual game to kill 6 enemies so easily and close together, I guess the flash frame can still be annoying, even when spread out
so we might as well include a transparency slider in the options for it, so it can be less visible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recorded another gif, a speed run of level 1:



click to see the full screen gif - 6MB)

I could do it a bit quicker by continuously spin slash jumping, but it'd be kinda boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Kyuzumaki @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> some very nice pixel art .TakaM any tips or resources for a beginner?? I'm making a 2D fighter at the moment have a few concept drawings i need to sprite. My first few attempts have been so so. Shading is a major area of difficulty.


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

if you need someone testing it... im your man!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 9, 2007)

I made a trailer out of that last gif speed run, here it is if anyone is interested, probably plays a bit faster, and isn't a large gif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Youtube version Gametrailers Version

edit-
And a .DPG if anyone ever wants to watch it on their DS


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jun 9, 2007)

Can i ask what tools you use?
And do you draw each frame by hand then scan it in and pixel trace? That has been my plan i'm doing a test project to test out the practicalities of it. But i'd be willing to change my method if there is a better one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah it's a huge project def not my first game though i have done quite a few. Have 3 others almost completed i'll probably release them over the summer. Two of them were learning exercises for me to get to grips with 2d graphics and to help teach some basics of game programming to my friend (about a weeks programming total) The third is a WIP based on a japanese game very addictive dut it needs more polish before i'll be happy releasing it.

Anyone remember the game gorillas in Qbasic??? well i'm doing a remake basically identical in gameplay. I have the game engine working just need to make some nice sprites to finish it off.

Asteroids clone is the other game it's almost done too i'm going to use it to practice some fancy SFX and learn how to optimise speed. So it should look pretty but it's probably not gonna be the most amasing in terms of original gameplay.

Looking forward to your release TakaM!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 9, 2007)

the tools I use, I used to use about 90% mspaint, and 10% photoshop, just for a few hue shifts and colour tweaks, but now its about 60% photoshop, 30% mspaint
a lot of pixel artists kinda despise mspaint, and to be honest I think the only reason they feel that way is because mspaint gives anyone with a PC access to most of the tools you'll need..
But yeah, I'm kinda switching over to photoshop, there are still some things I like better about mspaint, I guess it's best to use both, at least for me.

I work usually with just some concept art down on paper, for Twinsen I just made a few sketches of him in different angles, and just started spriting him using my sketches as a reference.
Sometimes I do scan my sketches though, but usually for stuff like trees, that just feel more natural drawing on paper first, then tracing over on the computer


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 9, 2007)

It's pretty cool but I think that maybe the flashes should be toned down a bit, they're verging on the edge of epileptic.

*Edit:* Sorry, didn't see the plant enemies there, 6-hit-combo now makes sense


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jun 11, 2007)

Cool photoshop and mspaint sound good to me


----------



## Migugu (Jun 11, 2007)

Dude, You're awesome ! 
you can make games for namko and activision


----------

